# Wade Gigging Trip



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Managed a few last night, 14 -17.








And a late post from last week a nice 23.5


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The Frodo foot is back.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice catch, you still have them up in the sound? Thought they would be clearing out by now.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn Dude !!! You might want to have a professional take a look at that thang. :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Glad to see some nice flounder in the area..


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Those are some good looking flounder. :thumbsup: I know they'll taste better than they look too. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

And the forum barefoot award goes to...


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The one on the cooler is a fine looking fish. It would look better if it was stuffed & in my oven.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> The Frodo foot is back.


Yepper, I believe he was just posing fer my foot thread!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/foot-thread-416370/

Way ta get a few slabs fer dinner!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice flounder , terrible foot !


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

banjovie said:


> Managed a few last night, 14 -17.
> View attachment 396298
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish Jim


----------



## backstabber (Jun 25, 2010)

nice flounder


----------

